

Dear America, I Saw You Naked - bootload
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/01/tsa-screener-confession-102912.html

======
bootload
_" Once, in 2008, I had to confiscate a bottle of alcohol from a group of
Marines coming home from Afghanistan. It was celebration champagne intended
for one of the men in the group—a young, decorated soldier. He was in a
wheelchair, both legs lost to an I.E.D., and it fell to me to tell this kid
who would never walk again that his homecoming champagne had to be taken away
in the name of national security."_

Sums up the article in one paragraph.

